# UtahWildlife.net Sticker sighting



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Bronze colored GMC Sierra pickup - extended cab.
By Glade's Drive In ~ Spanish Fark ~ 'round 5 pm :-|O|-: 

Been awhile since I've seen any stickers. I wonder who it might have been ... :?:


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

How do you get a sticker?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We had a Forum Member donate some stickers to us. They have been gone for over a year or more.

Would anyone like to volunteer do make us some more stickers?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll check with my wife and see if she would be willing to help us out. She has a little vinyl business...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Do that! My stickers are barely visible anymore. All cracked up and chipped.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I could donate more stickers, wouldn't be a problem.

But... They will have the same issues with cracking as the last run. :roll:

Vinyl would be *MUCH* better.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

That would be great! I would love to put one on my car.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine still looks pretty good! Thanks Cfar!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm likely to be getting a vinyl cutter in the coming weeks. So I could cut them, would anyone be willing to chip in for some materials?


----------

